# I think the time has come...



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

...for Bertie to say 'goodbye' to his man bits 

Over the last 6 months he's been a bit on the humpy side and has tried to hump some dogs... mainly boy ones and their heads rather than the other end 

Also the other day in the local park a lady came in with a 7 month old Cavapoo, funnily enough also called Bertie. Bertie has never shown any aggression to small dogs in fact he prefers to play with smaller dogs than big ones. However, on this occasion and for no reason that I could see after he had sniffed the pup and the pup went to run off Bertie stood over him and wouldn't let the pup up. When the pup did get up and run Bertie would chase after him and then stand over him again. He has never done this before and I was horrified! I went over and tried to call him off but he was having none of it and then started to growl whilst standing over the pup - not sure if it was directed at the pup or me for calling him off - either way in my eyes not good?! He was wearing his harness so I clipped the lead on him and got him off the pup. I was apologising to the owner explaining that he had never done anything like that before and I kept him on his lead for the rest of the walk.

Today, I took Bertie to the same park for his walk and the Cavapoo came in and Bertie did the same thing again, yet we had been walking round with 3 other dogs before hand and Bertie hadn't battered an eye at them. I didn't know whether to let them get on with it and maybe they would sort it out but I know how horrible it is when your dog is the one being stood over as it happened to Bertie a few times when he was very young. I tried to call Bertie off but again he wasn't listening to me so I had to put his lead on and then we left the park as I was horrified again.

Bertie is now 2 years old and I think has 'grown' into his man bits as he's always been a very wimpy dog but recently I think he's found his manliness - if that's at all possible? I'm wondering if I should get a behaviourist in before having his bits off? I would hate to have his bits off and then he became more wimpy. I'm also wonderind if having his bits off will end the behaviour I've seen lately?

Anyone else had any issues like this?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Clare ... it sounds like you have a plan ref neutering .. 

The pup in the park could have just been a dislike as such, or maybe Bertie letting the puppy know who is in charge here .. pecking order .. some puppies do need putting in there place and as long as its not overly aggressive or upsetting this can be a canine way ... I love watching dogs and I am sure there is alot us humans miss in their behaviour .. but they always seem to sort it out and do things for a reason ... 

The humping may or may not get better with neutering .. I know neutered dogs thats still hump ... 

I really think it is a choice thing regarding when and if to neuter or spay ... as each dog if different ... 

Not really much help really, but let us know what you decide for your lovely fella xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Minton is my second boy dog and he will be off to the vet as soon as there is anything to remove! Did the same with my Cairn he was fine no aggression or humping. Some say wait at least a year but according to my vet early neutering is recommended to prevent reproductive cancers. Anyway good luck!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I would get a behaviourist to come out and see what it is he is doing- they maybe able to explain why he is acting like this with just this dog. It may well be that he realises that as a younger dog, it is no threat and he can be grumpy with it and get away with it with no retaliation. (kind of like he is too scared to pick on dogs his own size/age!)
Castrating him at this stage is not guarenteed to stop this behaviour or the humping as it is something he has now learned to do, although you may be lucky and it might have an effect. 

A good behaviourist should be able to give you advice on whether castrating him will be detrimental to his confidence at this stage, if not then get them off asap to prevent further behavioural problems occuring.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your views on the matter. I think a behaviourist is a good place to start... although I've got a feeling they'll tell us to stop treating him like a human and treat him like the dog he is... now to find a good behaviourist!


----------

